# Streaming not working with iOS?



## Loomis (Jul 24, 2017)

I have Wave Broadband and with one of their service techs and TIVO service on the line, I got confirmation from TIVO service that there is an issue streaming (same wifi network) to IOS devices. I don't have any other information other than "we are working on it" . It has been 3 weeks without this capability and about to move on. 

Anyone else have this issue? Any update on a fix date?


----------



## alfred01234 (Sep 12, 2013)

Loomis said:


> I have Wave Broadband and with one of their service techs and TIVO service on the line, I got confirmation from TIVO service that there is an issue streaming (same wifi network) to IOS devices. I don't have any other information other than "we are working on it" . It has been 3 weeks without this capability and about to move on.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any update on a fix date?


I was told to try a android device. 
I told them I didn't have a android device. 
They said they would put a note in my account. As soon as a solution is found I would be notified. 
2 weeks. 
Looks like no Apple support.


----------



## Loomis (Jul 24, 2017)

Yea, I was told something similar. I'm shocked that this isn't a bigger issue for people. I watch more shows on my iPad than the tv.


----------



## Loomis (Jul 24, 2017)

Tivo released an update to the APP, fixed the problem! Back to iPad viewing!


----------



## alfred01234 (Sep 12, 2013)

Loomis said:


> Tivo released an update to the APP, fixed the problem! Back to iPad viewing!


iPhone still not working with stream.
Inside or outside house doesn't work.


----------



## Loomis (Jul 24, 2017)

After I updated the ap, all my devices are working. Good luck.


----------



## rashidkhan (Aug 2, 2017)

You can just try update device it will work. I am also facing same problem but after updation it working.

Dhow Cruise Dubai | Desert Safari Dubai | Best Desert Safari Dubai |


----------



## JIminfalls (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been having problems streaming to both an iPad and iPhone for the last month. Tivo works fine between the Roamio base unit and mini units but will not stream consistently to a tablet or phone. Tivo told me to do the following:
1. Uninstall the Tivo app.
2. Force a service connection on the Tivo by connecting to the Tivo service connection.
3. Do #2 again.
4. Restart the Tivo.
5. Force another service connection.
6. Reinstall the app.

When I did this, it worked briefly but then the same problem reappeared.

How do I fix this?

James


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm having setup problems myself trying to get this junk Tivo Stream to work! It used to work great when I first got it for about a year or so, it's been so long since it's actually worked on my Windows PC, but would still work on my iPad. So I have a new iPad now and I'm trying ot get it working and I keep getting Setup Problems. I tried Unplugging the Tivo Stream. Just won't work. I can go enter the Tivo Stream IP number and it shows the Stream as working! It's on my Network!!!!










Yet time after time, I keep getting Setup Problem errors. This is really annoying. I wish they would fix their crap. It can't even get past Step 1.


----------



## JIminfalls (Aug 13, 2017)

I have also noticed that the streaming problem to iPad/iPhone seems to be only for MLB games and Hallmark Channel recordings (either after they are recorded or while recording). I can watch other programs on the iPad/iPhone without a problem. Additionally, I noticed that an MLB recording streamed OK when out of the house at a local Starbucks. If I view any recording within my house on a TV connected to Roamio or Minis, all recordings work fine. Any help would be appreciated. James


----------



## Roland Wrinkle (May 25, 2021)

Loomis said:


> I have Wave Broadband and with one of their service techs and TIVO service on the line, I got confirmation from TIVO service that there is an issue streaming (same wifi network) to IOS devices. I don't have any other information other than "we are working on it" . It has been 3 weeks without this capability and about to move on.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any update on a fix date?


Go to Settings; then System info; then it will scan for streaming devices; then go to System Information; then select Out of Home; then check Proxy Enabled. This worked for me on my iPad. When I went back and repeated it, the Proxy Enabled was unchecked. I left it unchecked and streaming continued to work.


----------

